# Paul Daley v MVP: Targeted for Bellator London



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

> Bellator are set to take over Belfast, Northern Ireland later this month, but plans are already being put in place for their return to the England.
> 
> The promotion announced earlier today that a press conference will be held in London next week announcing an event in the English capital city in May, and a whole host of Bellator MMA fighters on the card will be in attendance.
> 
> ...


Source

This isn't finalised, but I hope they fight. Someone is getting KTFO.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I love it... Daley might show off his wrestling in this one. MVP is lethal standing but doesn't seem to have great tdd.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

At least he starts to get named opponents with Santos and Daley. 12-0 should be enough build up.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> I love it... Daley might show off his wrestling in this one. MVP is lethal standing but doesn't seem to have great tdd.


Daley is more lethal than MVP standing. He is the only person I can remember dropping Nick Diaz twice (in fact I think he is the only one to do so).

Its a massive test for MVP, no more noobs. Daley is a legit KO artist and one of the best PVP hitters in the business, just check out his last 10 KOs... they are all nasty.

My money is on Daley, you can't count out an unorthodox striker like MVP, but daley has too much experience and other than Nick Diaz, he hasn't been stopped via strikes in over 10 years.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought Daley legitimately didn't want this fight. I really thought we'd get Rory lay and praying Daley for the duration.

If the fight happens, I love it. Daley is one of the hardest hitters in the sport. An absolute beast with his striking. He's an easy pick, but I'm struggling with it. For his downsides, MVP I feel would look his best with a striker coming forward at him. Can Daley cut off the cage and get behind MVP's reach? Maybe, but MVP is absolutely deadly and everything he lands is a killer shot. If Daley is looking to strike, he'll be right there in front of MVP and be completely open to that.

Nick Diaz Vs Paul Daley is one of the biggest factors of me being a long term UFC fan. I watched MVP's debut fight live, joined this site with him in my sig, have 70k views on my youtube highlights for him before he even signed for Bellator...so safe to say this would be one of the biggest fights in MMA for me right now.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I doubt this fight will happen, Bellator doesn't have nor understand how to build the appropriate platform at this time, they will match Daley up with a known WW and MVP up with another winnable fight. If they ever fight expect Daley to pressure MVP, get inside and sleep him with the left.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> I doubt this fight will happen, Bellator doesn't have nor understand how to build the appropriate platform at this time, they will match Daley up with a known WW and MVP up with another winnable fight. If they ever fight expect Daley to pressure MVP, get inside and sleep him with the left.


I think Daley has told Bellator he's not interested, understandable if the McDonald fight is on the table. I think Bellator are still pushing for it, will depend on money I guess.

If the fight were to happen I think Daley gets the W in Rd1. Experience is the key, this fight will essentially be a kickboxing fight and Daley is 15-0 there. I just think Daley has been there, done that, that and will be prepared for MVP fighting style. His left hook is the shot people fear but he can finish you with anything, punches, knees, kicks and elbows - left or right, he also has some nasty GnP if it goes to the ground.

MVP's best chance is to catch Daley with a flashy attack that takes him by surprise, he needs to be on the outside to get it and use his footwork and cage awareness to maintain the distance. If Daley gets inside or traps him on the fence, its going to be short night and a long sleep for MVP.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am sticking with my original opinion should this fight happen. Daley KO's MVP.


----------

